# Depersonalization and feeling possessed?



## dead inside (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a young female and I definitley (well, almost positively) know that I have extreme depersonalization as well as derealization. Lately though, my depersonalization has gotten to the point where it literally feels like I'm possessed. Heck, if I didn't have the common symptoms of derealization (things looking fuzzy, fake, etc.), I would actually think that I WAS possessed right now. I'll talk and sometimes it doesn't even feel like I'm saying the words, or like my mouth isn't moving at all (and if it is, it surely isn't me who is moving it?) It' all very confusing and I'm so empty all the time. My depersonalization makes my limbs feel so far away and long and it makes me feel like I'm not even in control of my thinking (or my body) at all. It feels like I'm a robot, or like I'm operating my brain from far away...or (like I have been mentioning) as though I'm not me at all and someone else is inside my body while I'm watching myself.I just feel so alone right now with this, it has been going on for so so long...

So, I guess my question is has anyone ever felt like they were possessed with their depersonalization?









Oh, and for the record I have never done any drugs before. Heck, I don't even drink.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

yes, that is how alot of people feel. It's tough to deal with but I think it is the fears that we are dissociating from and letting control us. So just try getting back in touch with your emotions through breathing excersise or watching harris harrington total integration and grounding excersises. There's lots of things you can do to get back in touch with your body and emotions and face that fear. You can do it.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Possessed by what ?


----------



## deadstar628 (Aug 29, 2006)

Posessed yes, i can definitely relate to that...Every symptom you said is almost exactly what I feel like most of the time, if not all...Yeah it is eternally frusturating to go through this, and when i become increasingly angry
about what has happened with my dp it definitely feels like an energy is indeed overwhelming and posessing me, I'll become more irrational throwing internal or external tantrums, like smiling sometimes as my thoughts 
just turn to something darker "gothic", not anything violent at anyone else, just wanting to express this rage and numbness that is building up inside of me.. or anything that will calm me down or pretend this was all just a big nightmare....Just needing the world or something to understand im in hell now..but on a lighter note, when i had a serene environment doing yoga and nature walks breathing deeply organic foods, forcing myself to swim or some exercise, I felt healing for once, and for a year or so, I had some hope my dp symptoms werent as horrible, and i even started to "feel" more of my face, some of an identity, but when the noisy unhealthy apartments came, much
of my ground I gained, well was lost, so Im just trying to keep my head above water, now, but yeah its hell...I still have a little burning inside me to meet a dp girl like me and friendship and comfort might be good, and if
led to some connection, some mysterious, sacred, unqiue numb dp love, well than maybe that will prevent us from killing ourselves a few more days, or just making life less painful...so I'll keep u in my thoughts and "prayers"
and hope that something helps.....John


----------

